# winter project build



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

it's about that time, and these is how mine is going to start. I've had this for about a year collecting dust so I think is time to use them. zipp cups have regular bearings, the other ones are cannondale ceramics. next thing coming are some innolite rims.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Excelent place to start! Other than Sweetwings and Magic Cranks these are my favorites. I'm starting a winter project myself, I posted a build list in the 29er forum. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ok-that's 530g with the regular bearings and about 520g with ceramics....that's without rings!

What is so special about it?? I think that's still pretty heavy for all the effort and money that goes into this project or am i missing the point?


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

what frame are you going to use? that turner frame? looks like its gonna be another great build!:thumbsup:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nino said:


> ok-that's 530g with the regular bearings and about 520g with ceramics....that's without rings!
> 
> What is so special about it?? I think that's still pretty heavy for all the effort and money that goes into this project or am i missing the point?


most likely I'm going with a BB30 frame so 495g minus zipp cups is not to bad, about 40g more than a square taper powerarms setup.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

So your Flash proyect is started :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

nino said:


> What is so special about it?? I think that's still pretty heavy for all the effort and money that goes into this project or am i missing the point?


Please! Please! Post some more gems of helpfulness.

Maybe they were pull-offs from a previous bike that he just wanted to put to use for the sake of not being a COMPLETE snob. Did you consider this? Or are you simply too driven towards the lightest equipment that practicality and resourcefulness have no more part in mountain biking? Thats sad if its truly the case. Seems you have lost interest in the sport for what its truly about: Riding your bike.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> So your Flash proyect is started :thumbsup:


yup, I just hope it doesn't take forever to get the frame and fork.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> what frame are you going to use? that turner frame? looks like its gonna be another great build!:thumbsup:


I'm going with a flash for this one but you just reminded me I have to finish the turner also.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

SmilMick said:


> Please! Please! Post some more gems of helpfulness.
> 
> Maybe they were pull-offs from a previous bike that he just wanted to put to use for the sake of not being a COMPLETE snob. Did you consider this? Or are you simply too driven towards the lightest equipment that practicality and resourcefulness have no more part in mountain biking? Thats sad if its truly the case. Seems you have lost interest in the sport for what its truly about: Riding your bike.


No-simple math told me the weight without rings is about 520g which is not that light. He didn't say anything about not needing the cups before. I just asked if i miss something since those cranks and bearings etc. all cost a lot of money and the end-result still isn't that light.

But 495 isn't so bad. And the crank itself is sure nice.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

nino said:


> No-simple math told me the weight without rings is about 520g which is not that light. He didn't say anything about not needing the cups before. I just asked if i miss something since those cranks and bearings etc. all cost a lot of money and the end-result still isn't that light.
> 
> But 495 isn't so bad. And the crank itself is sure nice.


So 25 grams is the difference between 'heavy' and 'fine' and between taking a nasty attitude and not. lol. No wonder everyone thinks you are a douchbag.


----------



## Rovertd (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't paid a lot of attention to Cannondale lately but I thought the SL cranks were "oversized" and would only fit their frames. Not true?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Limon said:


> yup, I just hope it doesn't take forever to get the frame and fork.


Why not buy the complete bike? What stock components don't you like?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

limba said:


> Why not buy the complete bike? What stock components don't you like?


nothing wrong with stock but I think I can go lighter than stock with wheels, brakes, bar, stem, seatpost, derailleurs.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Rovertd said:


> I haven't paid a lot of attention to Cannondale lately but I thought the SL cranks were "oversized" and would only fit their frames. Not true?


they are BB30 standard but you can use them with external cups and custom axle on a regular bb.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Limon said:


> nothing wrong with stock but I think I can go lighter than stock with wheels, brakes, bar, stem, seatpost, derailleurs.


I thought the new Cannondale seatpost was super light/stiff. I might buy a Flash Carbon 1 so I'm interested in the changes you'll make.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*update*

Innolite rims, R1s w/ carbon levers from Eliflap and 140/160mm scrub rotors on the way. I was told 6 weeks for Flash frame and fork :madman: hoping it doesn't turn into 12.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

got some more parts in today, can anyone tell me if this lefty is a 2010 or 09 leftover? is there a difference?. now the search begins for a lighter steerer tube for 1 1/8" stem and tunning tips, other than that it's looking good


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

heres a tip, let me get that lefty for my c'dale and ill give you my lefty speed


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Limon said:


> got some more parts in today, can anyone tell me if this lefty is a 2010 or 09 leftover? is there a difference?. now the search begins for a lighter steerer tube for 1 1/8" stem and tunning tips, other than that it's looking good


Its a 2010. The 2009's didnt have painted clamps. Plus, its got the 2010 graphics. I think that is the one that is stock on the Flash HI-MOD 2. It has similar weight to the SL, but all the SL's have green clamps this year.... confusing


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> they are BB30 standard but you can use them with external cups and custom axle on a regular bb.


How do you customize the axle?


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am really curious where you got the custom spindle for the cranks? Is the zipp bb the only one that will work as well. I like those cranks and have a Superfly that would look good with a set.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe you have a spindle like this : no lip on left side .. ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Innolite rims ? carbon rims ? 

here in Italy some guys discussed about their hips : no tyre hook on both hips 

maybe they are wrong , they never tried a ride with them .... but ...

are they rideable with no issues ?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

mine is a regular spindle but yea the one on eliflaps pic is the one u need for a regular bb.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

eliflap said:


> Innolite rims ? carbon rims ?
> 
> here in Italy some guys discussed about their hips : no tyre hook on both hips
> 
> ...


good question when I get them I'll build them asap and try them out.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

amillmtb said:


> Its a 2010. The 2009's didnt have painted clamps. Plus, its got the 2010 graphics. I think that is the one that is stock on the Flash HI-MOD 2. It has similar weight to the SL, but all the SL's have green clamps this year.... confusing


so you think the only difference with the green one is the the color?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Limon said:


> so you think the only difference with the green one is the the color?


http://www.cannondale.com/suspension/10/10_HeadShok_Tech_Pages_CUSA.pdf

only color ... 1160 g is the 2009 OPI SL2 weight same as 2010 weight of the SL DLR Lefty

different name , different colors, same fork


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Limon said:


> so you think the only difference with the green one is the the color?


Yes, what Eliflap said:



Eliflap said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/suspension...Pages_CUSA.pdf
> 
> only color ... 1160 g is the 2009 OPI SL2 weight same as 2010 weight of the SL DLR Lefty
> 
> different name , different colors, same fork


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Just an idea, would the Race 7000/ Podium MMXX not be a better rim if you want to run a tubeless system. True the Innolites are super light but they are not tubeless like the No Tubes ones. You will then need a heavy tubeless kit which will add the weight back on making the Innolites on par with the Race 7000/ Podium MMX which are claimed 284 grams each. Just a thought. Use it. Don't use it.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

you got me there, I'm behind on that don't have any experience with tubeless. this might be my first tubeless wheelset. thanks Eliflap for the brakes :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Just out of interest, how much does the complete Cannondale Hollowgram cost?


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Go ahead, Limon!

El suizo siempre dando por culo...tío pesao...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Just out of interest, how much does the complete Cannondale Hollowgram cost?
full retail should be around $1000 but no one pays retail these days.

El suizo siempre dando por culo...tío pesao...
:lol:


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Just out of interest, how much does the complete Cannondale Hollowgram cost?


Pretty sure retail is $750 USD.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Limon said:


> thanks Eliflap for the brakes :thumbsup:


you're welcome. proud to be a part of your success .


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Limon said:


> Just out of interest, how much does the complete Cannondale Hollowgram cost?
> full retail should be around $1000 but no one pays retail these days.
> 
> :lol:


in Italy is close to 1200 euro in a LBS, as listed price


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Innolites*

heres a cute lil story I've been waiting for a month for the Innolites checking everyday at the shop for a rim sized box and nothing and then an idea came to me :idea: check the tracking # so I did. they have been sitting at usps for a week :madman: :madman: :madman: hopefully no more surprises, now I got to go campout at the post office. Thank you very much my fellow shop colleagues.

We attempted to deliver your item at 2:35 PM on October 22, 2009 in WAUKEGAN, IL 60085 and a notice was left. You may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice, go to www.usps.com/redelivery, or call 800-ASK-USPS to arrange for redelivery. If this item is unclaimed after 30 days then it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 
Detailed Results:

Notice Left, October 22, 2009, 2:35 pm, WAUKEGAN, IL 60085
Notice Left, October 22, 2009, 2:01 pm, WAUKEGAN, IL 60085
Arrival at Unit, October 22, 2009, 4:13 am, WAUKEGAN, IL 60085
Foreign Acceptance, October 02, 2009, 6:41 pm, SWEDEN


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

This build is the one that excites me the most.Its the new frame that will leave the Scott Scale in the shade! all though i own a Scale i can except the evolution of frames is moving on.
Also the cannondale crankset may not be the lightest out there but it looks bloody good!!

The cannondale flash is the next bike i will build it looks fantastic

Im looking forward to seeing you complete this build good luck


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

heres the rims, now should I go with Tune or Extralite hubs?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

do you think you can make a list of all the parts you'll be using for this bike? i'm sure everyone is wondering!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

parts list 
frame Flash
fork Lefty DLR SL
steertube Carbon by Mattias
headset Cannondale
BB Hollowgram SI 
brakes Formula R1
cables Aligator/Dupont
cassette aluminum 144
chain kmc 222
cranks Hollowgram SI SL
bolts SI SL
ring bolts Al 7
s ring 27t by Mattias
b ring 39t Shimano
f der ?
r der DuraAce 136
grips foam 13
bar TLO 78
qrs Tune 12
seatclamp carbon 7
seat Arione 167
seatpost New Ultimate carbon
shifters Plasma 153
stem extralite 86
rims Innolites 238 + 253
hubs Extralite or Tune
spokes 1422's and 14d Ti
tires Rece King 2.2 Supersonic 431 + 437
tubes notubes
rim strips rox 4
pedals 4Ti 170


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Limon where do you ride at most? Kettle? 

Aurora guy here.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I would go with Extralite Front hub.

Then go with the new Tube rear hub that uses opposing magnets to engage the drive spline. Will be out in spring 2010. 

I would also use veloplugs instead of Rox strinps 

and can't you find a lighter saddle than the Arione that is still comfy for you? Compared to the rest of your build list that thing weighs like a brick.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Limon where do you ride at most? Kettle?
> 
> Aurora guy here.


yup, Kettle is the main place and the local spots for after work rides. what about you?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I would go with Extralite Front hub.
> 
> Then go with the new Tube rear hub that uses opposing magnets to engage the drive spline. Will be out in spring 2010.
> 
> ...


I was told 2 weeks for the Extralite lefty so I think it will be Extralite for now on the hubs.

what other seats are out there between the Arione and a Becker?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> what other seats are out there between the Arione and a Becker?


For me it would be Speedneedle, but, every butt has different needs.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> For me it would be Speedneedle, but, every butt has different needs.


speedneedle looks good to :???:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The arione is a flat type saddle.

Do you not like the standard SLR shape? I find it to be quite good for MTB. I'm going to get a SLR Flow Kit Carbonio to try the SLR shape again for road use. I'm using the Tune speedneedle. I have to really tilt the saddle back so I don't slide forward... which means sometimes I go numb... yikes!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where did you get the Race King Supersonics? Yours are considerably lighter than mine.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! The arione is a flat type saddle.

Do you not like the standard SLR shape? I find it to be quite good for MTB. I'm going to get a SLR Flow Kit Carbonio to try the SLR shape again for road use. I'm using the Tune speedneedle. I have to really tilt the saddle back so I don't slide forward... which means sometimes I go numb... yikes!

I have an SLR kit carbonio and feels just a little stiffer than the becker, I was thinking maybe something cushier since it's not a full squishy. like you said just thinking about numbness down there gives me the chills! 

sfer1	Where did you get the Race King Supersonics?
heres a lighter one. I get them from QBP.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been using SLR saddles exclusively for MTBs for the past 3 years. I love them. Good price, good durability. Good comfort. I had a SLR XP (extra padding) that came with my cervelo. I hated it. It made me go to a different path for the road bike. Now I'm thinking I'm might give the SLR another shot for the road bik.

SLR Flow (with teh cutout) has more flex in the shell than the regular SLR.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Could you set up a braze on Campy Record using the direct mount setup? You could convert it to top pull pretty easily.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

man, this is looking like a sweet build !

another option is a DA front der. converted to top pul.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have had poor luck getting the front Dura Ace derailleur to work correctly with the Speen top pull adapter. It took a $hit load of thumb pressure to get the derailleur to swing. So much I had to torque the shifter pod bolt real tight so it wouldn't swing on the handlebars. I gave up and just used a M970 XTR derailleur.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Limon said:


> rims Innolites 238 + 253


Would have been nice to have them both at 238grams...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I have had poor luck getting the front Dura Ace derailleur to work correctly with the Speen top pull adapter. It took a $hit load of thumb pressure to get the derailleur to swing. So much I had to torque the shifter pod bolt real tight so it wouldn't swing on the handlebars. I gave up and just used a M970 XTR derailleur.


This sounds like you still had the "old" version of the Speen adapter which they now sell for cyclocross only. Depending on the position of your cranks/rings the leverage wasn't idal and indeed might have needed some handforce.The farther out the worse it was. The actual one is longer and has a different angle and it works super-smooth...makes you really forget that other derailleurs exist at all. i was very surprised at the change this little item makes.

http://speen.de/speen*_en/speen__store.html

Using the new Speen adapter my TP converted DA 7900 with 34,9 clamp and Al-bolts weighs 79g.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Would have been nice to have them both at 238grams...


I'm going to ask him if he could get me one around 238 to match this one.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

on the front der looks like it's going to bee A DA with new speen adapter.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Limon said:


> on the front der looks like it's going to bee A DA with new speen adapter.


DA 7900 Top-Pull (Speen adapter) using all aluminium bolts


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I definitely have the old version. They did not offer the "new version" back in fall of 2008. It's too late now anyways. I'm using the Dura-Ace FD on another road bike.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I know what your saying I borrowed one from 95bonty and it needed a lot of force with triggers, Nino what shifters are you using with the new adapter?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Limon said:


> I know what your saying I borrowed one from 95bonty and it needed a lot of force with triggers, Nino what shifters are you using with the new adapter?


As mentioned before the "old" version needed more force the more it had to swing out since the leverage and angle weren't ideal for this application. Since i run slimmest setups on my bikes this wasn't all that bad but the handforce still was a little higher than on other derailleurs.Nothing that would disturb me though. But now using the new and longer adapter it is a worlds difference. The shifts are superfast and so slick and easy. I use Plasma Shifters (Gripshift)


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Scrub rotors 140 and 160 and 1.5 der Powercordz.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

wow you have some deep pockets. I could never justify Scrub rotors.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd assume deep too.. since he uses Marwi spokes to balance his powercordz...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Stickers*



Limon said:


> heres the rims, now should I go with Tune or Extralite hubs?


Is the Innolite decal a sticker that can be peeled off.. ?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

not really just some help form ebay moving stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you buy the rims directly from Innolite?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Did you buy the rims directly from Innolite?


yup, it only took about 3 weeks.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thing but isn't the Flash a bottom pull frame? No need for a top pull adapter, right?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

88 rex said:


> I didn't read the whole thing but isn't the Flash a bottom pull frame? No need for a top pull adapter, right?


you're right probably got confuse with the Titus HCR build.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

:bluefrown: 

don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Will a Dura-Ace front derailleur even fit on the frame? Isn't the seatube huge and you have to use the bolt on front derailleur?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

limba said:


> Will a Dura-Ace front derailleur even fit on the frame? Isn't the seatube huge and you have to use the bolt on front derailleur?


I guess until the frame comes in I'll now which one for sure.


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Argh so the frame has not landed yet? I wondered why there wasnt any pictures to look at
But hey its something for all of us to wait for ! How much is the frame by the way?
.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

:madmax: very very sad news today, I was told the frame wont be here till march I guess the hookup price that I got it for doesn't matter if I don't have it :sad:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Limon said:


> :madmax: very very sad news today, I was told the frame wont be here till march I guess the hookup price that I got it for doesn't matter if I don't have it :sad:


My new Merida is having the same issue... if I was smart I would have bought the one I saw in Taiwan ($5,000)... but the engagement ring I bought was long over do... But to tell the truth, as I stood there... I kept thinking I could some how cut off one spoke and make it a ring..(1) spoke less on the bike also met.. lighter ...

The issue was they didn't just sale frames... the distributor here was 5,000$ for the frame... crazy.. cause on their page it is only around 6,700$ for the whole bike.. definitely shopping around.. but no responses anywhere...

But, since just doing a part switch.. I am just tuning what I have...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

May I suggest:

https://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a/pages/custom-program/pro-build-custom.php

Get:
BB30
Chris King Inset Headset
Helix tubing
Brush finish


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds great...
My current parts sitting here would look nice on that... Thanks...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

or maybe a PARLEE Z5 in mountain bike form


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Limon said:


> :madmax: very very sad news today, I was told the frame wont be here till march I guess the hookup price that I got it for doesn't matter if I don't have it :sad:


Don't you just love the bicycle industry,I've been threw way to many gong shows like this.And your frame will be here in March is code for - you'll get it in June.:madmax:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

xc71 said:


> Don't you just love the bicycle industry,I've been threw way to many gong shows like this.And your frame will be here in March is code for - you'll get it in June.:madmax:


yup when I placed the order I was told the end of october and now this.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Limon said:


> or maybe a PARLEE Z5 in mountain bike form


that would be bling. :eekster:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

more parts 
New Ultimate seatpost 27.2x350mm 
Schmolke TLO bar 
Aluminum and Ti rotor bolts
tuned Formula adapter for 140-160

is there lighter adapters out there?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Very bling.

I think the next contest we need is not "Who can build the lightest bike". But who can build the lightest bike w/ $XXXX dollars.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Very bling.
> 
> I think the next contest we need is not "Who can build the lightest bike". But who can build the lightest bike w/ $XXXX dollars.


bling yet not the blingest


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Arrrrggg my scrub rotor bolts are so much heavier..... good thing I only use three.. then we are equal on weight...lol


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Limon said:


> bling yet not the blingest


I think for the contest, yourselves and Nino could duke it out... 
He seems to find the cheaper route...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Arrrrggg my scrub rotor bolts are so much heavier..... good thing I only use three.. then we are equal on weight...lol


I only use 2 Ti the rest are Al. you mean you only use 3 Ti bolts per rotor with 3 empty holes?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep, and raced all season with them... no issues.. and not and issue getting dirt out of my hub holes...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

nikoli8 said:


> I think for the contest, yourselves and Nino could duke it out...
> He seems to find the cheaper route...


You forgot Eliflap and Robin v. Berkel.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*one more piece*

one more piece, Extralite UL3 90mm stem


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

SmilMick said:


> Please! Please! Post some more gems of helpfulness.
> 
> Maybe they were pull-offs from a previous bike that he just wanted to put to use for the sake of not being a COMPLETE snob. Did you consider this? Or are you simply too driven towards the lightest equipment that practicality and resourcefulness have no more part in mountain biking? Thats sad if its truly the case. Seems you have lost interest in the sport for what its truly about: Riding your bike.


That's where you are wrong. Nino has never ridden. His mid-section is proof.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Limon said:


> heres the rims, now should I go with Tune or Extralite hubs?


got one closer to the 238g one


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

just got some more good stuff from mattias.
carbon steerer tube for the lefty 
custom spider 130/74bcd for the hollowgrams
74bcd 27t Titanium and Aluminum rings
130bcd 39t aluminum ring


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool stuff you got there, Innolites is swedish rims I think.
I have to try these.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Tune cannonball 28h


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can you weigh the Marwi spokes for us...a bunch of 32 would be great...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Can you weigh the Marwi spokes for us...a bunch of 32 would be great...


what size?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Around 258 to 263. Any thing in that range


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Around 258 to 263. Any thing in that range


found 4 263mm marwi Ti 14.9g so 32=119g
and 2 258mm pillar 1422's 5.8g so 32=93g


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome... Thanks
Lookn at switchn Rims.. When will you build the innolites.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Awesome... Thanks
> Lookn at switchn Rims.. When will you build the innolites.


I'm just waiting for spokes to arrive.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*wheels*

32h rear and 28h front with pillar X-TRA Ti right side Marwi Ti left side.
should weigh about 1044g.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice....


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Come on lets see the bike.........lol 

I cant handle the suspense and its not even my bike.

looks like alot of nice parts


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

suspense... lol cannondale keeps telling me later dates for the frame how do you think I feel


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*almost a year later...*

after sitting arround for almost a year I think I´m going to finish it lol, I know it´s embarrasing :blush: frame and wheels


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

BUild this puppy!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya era hora!!
NIce to hear you are back on the build.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking forward to your build. We share similar (good) taste in parts.:thumbsup: 
Waiting for an item from Mattias before I posted it up.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Why did you end up building with 1 Innolite and 1 Stan's rim? Also, does the Innolite rim use conventional spoke nipples? Any fear of them pulling through the carbon? I'm seriously considering a wheelset build with those rims, but I'll likely end up running them with Eclipse tubes rather than tubeless. Did your Innolite have bead hooks?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

he bought two... go back a few pages.. 

limon: where did you get your podium's from? looking to buld a crazy light wheel on a low buget(no carbon rims..)


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Why did you end up building with 1 Innolite and 1 Stan's rim? *I had a leftover from another build* Also, does the Innolite rim use conventional spoke nipples? *yup regular nipples *Any fear of them pulling through the carbon? *the rim wall is about 4mm thick I´m no carbon expert but it loks very strong* I'm seriously considering a wheelset build with those rims, but I'll likely end up running them with Eclipse tubes rather than tubeless. Did your Innolite have bead hooks? *nope no bead hooks only a straight lip with no hook*


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya era hora!!
> NIce to hear you are back on the build.


tarde pero seguro  whats going on with your turner?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> he bought two... go back a few pages..
> 
> limon: where did you get your podium's from? looking to buld a crazy light wheel on a low buget(no carbon rims..)


I got a complete wheel and sold the hub and spokes don´t know were to get the rim alone.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> tarde pero seguro  whats going on with your turner?


Waiting for some Ti bolts and an xtr front der oldie, hopefully next week.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

You can buy rim in Polish shop www.lemonbike.eu. Just write to them.


----------

